# Deval Patrick Declared Winner



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Deval Patrick Decalred winner in primary.

Thoughts?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

He's going to be the next Governor


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

No way. It will be close but Healy will win.


----------



## SPO123 (Dec 31, 2005)

Mongo said:


> No way. It will be close but Healy will win.


Republicans are not doing well in MA. It is going to be battle for Healey. Unless of course all the women stop cooking long enough to vote....


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

SPO123 said:


> It is going to be battle for Healey. Unless of course all the women stop cooking long enough to vote....


It's not that I cook too much which prevents me from voting, it's that I'm too busy kicking the asses of male chauvanistic puss-bags that don't know their place. :???:

Just kidding - I voted for Healey tonight AND managed to kick a few asses on the way. 

I think Healey will win it. Either way, it will be interesting to see the first woman or black man elected into the governor's chair in Massachusetts.


----------



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

If I'm not mistaken Isn't Deval in favor of in-state tuition for illegal aliens???Hmmmm


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I am a two-issue voter
1. Pro-Quinn
2. Pro-Detail
I don't care who wins other than that.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Healey and Patrick should both have to take a civil service exam...


----------



## ferus fidelitas (Aug 23, 2005)

Mihos could drain off too many votes from Healey and ruin her bid. Higher Taxes For All Deval would be a nightmare to the taxpayers... maybe that's why the democrats like him


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

A vote for Deval Patrick is a vote for Karl Marx.

I really don't care if Mr. Patrick is "Mr. Detail or Mr. Quinn-bill"...I'll not sell my fellow citizens into slavery...be they lemmings or patriots.

It's bad enough that our choices here in Massachusetts are so limited.

By the way, did anyone notice that the democrats have already played the race card against Healey? Patrick disavows it, but hey...now it's out there.

No, Dunny, I do not think the first "anything" in the corner office is interesting...how about the best person for the job...regardless of race, gender preference, etc? Hey, if Maggie Thatcher is running...I'm voting Maggie. If Hillary Clinton is running...I'm voting for anybody but her. If Steele is running, he has my vote...if Deval Patrick is running...Boss Hogg has my vote.

I care about political philosophy...not membership in a federally recognized victims group. Just because your (insert the federally recognized victim's group of your choice here) doesn't mean you should have an office conferred upon you...EARN IT, like everybody else: jooooos, ****, *****, micks, ******, gooks, canucks, nips, waa-hoos, squareheads, papists, towel-heads, krauts, frogs and Armenians.

Or STFU.


----------



## SPO123 (Dec 31, 2005)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> It's not that I cook too much which prevents me from voting, it's that I'm too busy kicking the asses of male chauvanistic puss-bags that don't know their place. :???:
> 
> Just kidding - I voted for Healey tonight AND managed to kick a few asses on the way.
> 
> I think Healey will win it. Either way, it will be interesting to see the first woman or black man elected into the governor's chair in Massachusetts.


lol...glad you didnt take me seriously..i dont take me seriously..
I am a converted Democratic Republican...I vote for whoever makes the least promises...more promises mean more broken promises. I guess thats why Patrick will get my vote..he's not saying "lower taxes" then jammin it in you after the election.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Where are these people on the gun laws, anyone know?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Something I thought was interesting....I thought churches couldn't support/endorse for a candidate. I mean some church got hammered for it in the last election.
I mean is it any more blatant that using scripture.


----------

